# UPDATE --- It's TRIPLETS! (Pic @ Post #29)



## Jessa

Guess what we found out today....

:happydance: :happydance:*We're having twins!!!!* :happydance: :happydance:

.....and maybe triplets!!!!! :wacko:

There are definitely two babies with heartbeats: one measuring 6w6d and one measuring 7w2d. 

Dr. O is sending us for a more in-depth ultrasound at the hospital in the next week or so (waiting for the call with the appointment) to determine whether there are three or not and do some more looking. 

A bit of history:
Hubby and I have been TTC since June 2008. We've had three miscarriages (7w1d, 17w1d, and 4w4d). We conceived on our fourth cycle of femara/letrozole. I'm currently taking baby aspirin and am on progesterone suppositories.

Dr. O said since he opened private practice and started using femara about 5 years ago that this is only the second case of twins. He said he's never had a set of triplets in his office and, if there are actually triplets in there, we'd be the first.

I'm still trying to digest the news. Pretty crazy! :D


----------



## emmasmommy

Congratulations!!:) I am in ontario too, and expecting twins. 
Your news is so exciting! You must be on the edge of your seat waiting to see if there are three, i don't think i could stand it. 
Congrats again!!!:)


----------



## Jessa

Thanks! We're definitely excited! My hubby's telling everyone he knows! lol


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats hun :) xx


----------



## Sherileigh

That's so exciting!! Congrats...from your history it seems as though you deserve this! I'm crossing my fingers for triplets!!


----------



## bek74

Congratultions on your little twinnies, keep us updated about next scan.
All the best hun.


----------



## cheryl6

awww congratulations xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

heheheh CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## FsMummy

YAY huge congrats hunni, ill b v jealous if its triplets :rofl:


----------



## TwoBumps

ooohhh congratulations....thats so exciting!! Keep us updated! x


----------



## samzi

huge congrats x


----------



## Bumber

Congrats!! Its so exciting! x


----------



## KandG82

Wow! That's amazing!! Congrats! I can't wait to find out!


----------



## ladypotter

Your story is a lot like mine!! I have had several m/c's before these girls!! I also took progesterone and baby asprin. Your babies heartbeats are also very similiar to mine during the first ultrasound!! Good luck to you!!  YAY Twinnies!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Aunty E

Wow! We were in the TTC and first tri boards together, and I remember your second LO's loss :( Everything I have is crossed for you and these little mites!


----------



## RobenR

Congratulations Jessa! I just saw your news and am so happy for you! After everything you've been through, this is wonderful news. :)


----------



## Jessa

We got our appointment for the ultrasound to determine exactly how many babies are in there. We go next Thursday, April 22nd @ 2pm. I'll be just over 9 weeks so I'm hoping we'll be able to see them nice and clear.....at least clearer than we did when the babies were just spots on the screen at 7 weeks! :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

congrats ! sooo jealous :)


----------



## littlebabyboy

`good luck!!!


----------



## twinmummy5

hey jessa congrats woohoooo another twinkie mummy!!

im a mother to 2 sets of twins and a singleton, TTC also! its amazing being a mum of twins and its no harder with than it is with one. both sets where brillaint babies and love playing with each other. my singleton was more hard work as she was alone :( 

ENJOY YOUR TWINSSSS OR TRIPLETS LOL


----------



## _Hope_

Jessa, many many congratulations! :baby: :baby: 

I've seen you around on here often, wonderful news to hear you are having twinnies :hugs:

Take care of yourself and enjoy xx


----------



## MarieGx

Hope the scan goes well? Has gone well? Hun :)


----------



## Jessa

Our scan is actually today.....in about 5 hours! I'm not counting down though or anything! haha I'll update later on tonight. :)


----------



## malpal

Good luck for later hun xxxxx


----------



## alyesya

good luck hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayley x

Aww how did I miss your announcement? MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS and double the blessing :cloud9: good luck with your scan hope its triplets for you... what a blessing :hugs: xxx


----------



## cheryl6

oooh how did you get on,please let us know xxxx


----------



## Jessa

Guess what?

It's TRIPLETS!

Check out this pic:
https://i42.tinypic.com/ac5zcn.jpg

They're in separate sacs, but we're not sure yet whether they're sharing a placenta(s) or not. 

Three babies, two measuring 9w2d and one measuring 8w4d. Their heartbeats are 195bpm, 175bpm, and 163bpm. All looks good so far.

Our next appointment with Dr. O is next Thursday at 2:45pm. He'll refer us to a high-risk OB and we'll go from there.

Hubby and I are excited and are just trying to take it all in. :)


----------



## samzi

aww, wow excellent news :hugs: bet you are well chuffed! x


----------



## futuremommy91

OMG OMG! :hugs: I can't believe it! So amazing- I'll bet you two are still in shock! Have you told the rest of your family yet? bet they'll go nuts :)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

ohh wow!! congratulations hun :flower: :happydance: xx


----------



## Jessa

futuremommy91 said:


> Have you told the rest of your family yet?

We've told everyone. We're feeling positive and excited. :)


----------



## Linzi

Thats amazing Im so pleased for you!!Id looove triplets lol I just said that to hubby & he was like.... no way haha

congrats amazing news :) xxx


----------



## Parkep

i know im in the wrong section but omg congrats hun!!! im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

congrats! xx


----------



## meganb

Whooooooooo, congrats Jessa!!! x


----------



## twinmummy5

WOW!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!

CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH HOW AMAZING!! WOOHOOOO!! luv it xxxx


----------



## bek74

OMG!!!!!! How exciting and scary:happydance: I am so happy for you and your DH. Now be prepared to grow quickly and to be put on strict bedrest to take the pressure off your cervix and to allow these little bundles to get as far along as possible, start stocking up on books and DVD's and get your hospital bag sorted early.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just so exciting.


----------



## Snowball

Wow, congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS!! times 3!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

OMG ... bless thats amazing :) congratulations :)! x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations! Best get preparing urself - if thats possible!!! Hope ur pregnancy goes well xxx


----------



## malpal

huge huge huge congratulations hun! you take care of yourself xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BABY TALES

Congrats x Congrats x Congrats x


----------



## alyesya

Awwwwwwww ! that's amazing !!!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I bet you can't wait till next scan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow congratulations!! Take it really really easy & get loads of rest x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow this is amazing -multiple pregnancies are such a blessing... and three, wow three times the joy!

Many congrats to you and your OH - Take care xxx


----------



## cheryl6

Wow amazing,three little babies,thats soo amazing huge congrats and best wishes to you and your hubby,i hope the shock as dissappeared,it will be so worth it....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamato2more

WOW! That is such a neat pic! Congrats! I had been wondering about you!:flower:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

WOW! Amazing stuff (this is the first time I´m seeing a triplet scan). Really, really happy for you hun. Was just telling my mum your story, and said that all the spirits of the babies you lost from your 3 mcs are in each of those bubbas (she has a theory that lost babies come back in new babies - despite the sex). Congrats again... times three :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xgem27x

Congratulations on your 3 little babies! :D:D:D xxx


----------



## Mrs A

HUGE congrats Jessa, i remember you from TTC, you dont deserve any less honey xxx


----------



## Samemka

Amazing news. Huge congratulations!


----------



## tashaclaire

I have been following your story and was so excited to hear about your triplets! Sending you love and best wishes for the months ahead! Make sure you rest now while you have the chance! Take care xo


----------



## honey08

omg massive congrats xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Massive congratulations Jessa!! :happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

Wow - just popping in to say a huge congratulations, what an amazing blessing xx


----------



## Aunty E

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, you must be very very excited, and a little worried :) They sound nice and healthy and hurray for seperate sacs too! I hope you're taking lots of prenatal vitamins and feeling well :)


----------

